# WORLD CITIES



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

longitude 0 degree & The center of world, London









The gateway of scandinavia, Copenhagen









The capital of Viking, stockholm









The most beautiful harbor in world, Sydney









The 2nd city of Australia, Melborne









The biggest city in Canada, Toronto









The greatest city of world, Tokyo









The center of Asia, Hong Kong









The hurb of Asia, Singapore









a New York on desert, Dubai









The economic center of 1.3billion population, Shanghai









The capital of Arts and Fashion, Paris









The econoimc & financial capital of Germany, Frankfurt










The political capital of EU, Brussel









The capital of Spain, Madrid









The capital of Germany, Berlin









The biggist commercial city of Italy, Milan









The historic city, Rome









The capital city of Russia, Moscow









The city of gods, Athens









The jam of East and West, Istanbul









The biggest megalopolis of the Southern Hemisphere, Sao Paulo









The capital of Argentina, Buenos Aires









The biggest high mountain city in world, Mexico city 










The capital of world, New York









Micosoft & Starbucks, Seattle









The biggest pacific postioning city, Los Angelese









The center of traffic in USA, Chicago


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Why including Seattle? You could easily include other cities for being seat of big corporations too. For example Detroit (GM), Stuttgart (daimlerchrysler).


----------



## satama (Nov 26, 2005)

> The capital of Viking, stockholm


No, even that title goes to Copenhagen. 

BTW, why did you bother making this list? I don't see any information value. I only see trollers paradise frankly.


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

well I think they just look nice, I don't mind seeing beautiful cities over and over again! Do you ?


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job :applause:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thats right satama.

Some pretty bold, and some incorrect statements were made. A city dosen't become a world-city merely because it is a capital. It has to offer more than that.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

Houston, Energy Capital of the World


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

^^wouldn't somewhere in Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, or Alberta be the energy capitol of the world?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The GaWC Inventory of World Cities is the most detailed study ever carried out on this subject -
http://www.lboro.ac.uk/gawc/citylist.html


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Great job....
But I think you chose an old and the most dull picture of Moscow. Besides this is not a centre of the Russian capital...









You could have chosen the Kremlin or the business centre of Moscow.
Still if you want the same panorama I'll show how it looks now...(with zoom )


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

who cares about this guy's list or what makes a world city when he's found some great, intriguiging and NEW pics of these great cities (NYC and London ones struck me.)

-


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

Fun to se something from Stockholm and Copenhagen for a change! thnx!


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

I like these pic, they're something.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Enjoyed watching the pictures!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Speaking only from a financial and cultural point of view, I think only Tokyo, New York, London, Paris, and Hong Kong are world cities. The others are either only financial or only cultural. 

Just to let you know, this is MY opinion so please don't get angry.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

wjfox2002 said:


> The GaWC Inventory of World Cities is the most detailed study ever carried out on this subject -
> http://www.lboro.ac.uk/gawc/citylist.html



That list is old...


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Speaking only from a financial and cultural point of view, I think only Tokyo, New York, London, Paris, and Hong Kong are world cities. The others are either only financial or only cultural.
> 
> Just to let you know, this is MY opinion so please don't get angry.




Umm, just curious, how do you consider Hong Kong a world city in terms of culture?


----------



## Tony P (Sep 11, 2002)

They are all _world_ cities. 

What a top thread. I'm with LSyd. There are some really great pictures here. Thanks UNOH! kay:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Umm, just curious, how do you consider Hong Kong a world city in terms of culture?


sizeable movie industry (Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan, Jet Li etc.).


----------



## Makoto (May 27, 2006)

I like this pictures...


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah, the poll is not really what bothered me... Everybody I know who has ever been to france made bad experiences with people. This includes people from germany, australia, spain etc.. Recently I met some friends of the family that are from Paris. Even they said especially because I dont speak french I should not expect people being kind there hno: if you're french, what do you think about it?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

minato ku said:


> *For you *
> 
> _00_deathscar
> 
> ...


Nevermind it works now, and that's interesting.

Re: Singapore, it DEFINITELY is a world city.


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

singapre. world city in the making?
its not a world city now. but with a multi-racial city state in the heart of southeast asia. u find, china chinese, vietnamese, indonesians, thais, bruneians, malays, india indians/hindus/punjabi,
and the heart of Multi-national companies employing japanese, amerincans, australians, french, nigerians.
the cross culture of the world diverging into a city island state where no race is distinct. there are no singapore race unlike Hong Kong (china chinese) Tokyo (Japan)
Americans (New York). there is only a world race in singapore.

slowly all the race in the world are free to come to singapore. its their city, its their opportunity, its their home. because everyone in singapore is from all the other parts of the world.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

VicFontaine said:


> yeah, the poll is not really what bothered me... Everybody I know who has ever been to france made bad experiences with people. This includes people from germany, australia, spain etc.. Recently I met some friends of the family that are from Paris. Even they said especially because I dont speak french I should not expect people being kind there hno: if you're french, what do you think about it?



Being Parisian, it's true that the people a tourist interact with (waiters, ticket office employees, taxi drivers) may not be very polite compared to other countries' standarts. But they behave the same way with everybody you know! It's like a cultural feature: people don't "fake" their feelings with the clients, if they are in a bad mood they will let you know  I am not defending this behaviour, it's obviously not very professional, but that's the way it is, you just need to be prepared and not to take some answers personally... But I actually think things have improved for the last years.

Then regarding real interactions with people, I think it's not very different from other countries, you may meet nice or bad people. 

And in general terms, the language is not more an issue than in Madrid, Rome or even in Shangai or Tokyo. It's much easier to get by in English in Paris than in Shangai or Rome, but nobody complains about the linguistic difficulties you may have in those (great, by the way) cities. You will be surprised to see that many people in the hotels and restaurants speak at least basic English. If you need help to find your way in the streets, then it's better to look for student-like young people or not-too-busy executives than elderly people of course. And just ask before "sorry, do you speak english" and it should be fine.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

builder1010 said:


> singapre. world city in the making?
> its not a world city now. but with a multi-racial city state in the heart of southeast asia. u find, china chinese, vietnamese, indonesians, thais, bruneians, malays, india indians/hindus/punjabi,
> and the heart of Multi-national companies employing japanese, amerincans, australians, french, nigerians.
> the cross culture of the world diverging into a city island state where no race is distinct. there are no singapore race unlike Hong Kong (china chinese) Tokyo (Japan)
> ...



Singapore is not a World city ?
00 deathscar I agree with you Singapore should be a World city.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ Singapour is a World City, it's beautiful
The Paris of the Middle-East and the Hub of Cultures - Beirut, Lebanon


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nadini said:


> ^^ Singapour is a World City, it's beautiful
> The Paris of the Middle-East and the Hub of Cultures - Beirut, Lebanon.


thanks!
singapore will be a world city welcoming all.
we in singapore are from various parts of the world.
from 1819, chinese from china (where my grandparents came) indians from south india, malays from indonesia achipelago, arabs from saudi arabia all converge in our city state to seek new opportunities.
now the talents all around the world is free to trade here.

sometimes, we are in the news because of bad publicity, but we all live in singapore harmony. thats a world city can provide. but i think we still needs to learn from other world cities. New York, London, Tokyo, they are definetely the best world cities now.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

builder1010 said:


> singapre. world city in the making?
> its not a world city now. but with a multi-racial city state in the heart of southeast asia. u find, china chinese, vietnamese, indonesians, thais, bruneians, malays, india indians/hindus/punjabi,
> and the heart of Multi-national companies employing japanese, amerincans, australians, french, nigerians.
> the cross culture of the world diverging into a city island state where no race is distinct. there are no singapore race unlike Hong Kong (china chinese) Tokyo (Japan)
> ...


What the hell are you going on about?

First off, you act like Singapore is the only multicultural city in the world, when there are many more, and many even more so. not just in the variety of cultures and nationalities, but in immigrants as well. Miami, Toronto, Los Angeles, Vancouver, and New York all have higher foreign-born populations. I'd also say London, Paris, Sydney, San Fransico and a few others are more multicultural.

Secondly, "American" is not a race, it is a nationality. and as I already have mentioned, New York is even more so a mix of cultures than Singapore.

Now don't get me wrong, Singapore is great, but you're thought just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Marcos 1973 (Jun 6, 2006)

*GREAT PICS !!!!!*

NICE SHOTS!
ALSO VERY GOOD AIREAL VIEW OF BUENOS AIRES, I AM FROM THERE AND YOU HAD CHOSEN A BEAUTYFUL PIC OF DOWNTOWN BUENOS AIRES !
GREAT JOB !


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

very nice! thanks for sharing


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

monkeyronin said:


> What the hell are you going on about?
> 
> First off, you act like Singapore is the only multicultural city in the world, when there are many more, and many even more so. not just in the variety of cultures and nationalities, but in immigrants as well. Miami, Toronto, Los Angeles, Vancouver, and New York all have higher foreign-born populations. I'd also say London, Paris, Sydney, San Fransico and a few others are more multicultural.
> 
> ...


well, as i said at first. singapore is a world city in the making. constantly changing and adapting. learning. i am not saying we are more "world city" than new york or other cities.

my point is, singapore is a city state, which world city is a country by itself?
american is a nationality, yes. so is japan. they all have their cultures and histories. (japan - edo eras and the sun empire, america - red indians and confederations) but in singapore, there are no singapore cultures and histories, all are equal.

well, another point is, we are still learning, i am not saying we are the best or great. iam just saying, we are unique.

and of cos, we are still learning to be a world city.
:wink2:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

you can say we are still evolving and always will, since thats the destiny of such an impossible city-state as ours 

Looking at it historically, since ages ago, the island of Singapore has performed the function of a trade-hub, or a stop-over, between sailing craft of India, China, Siam, Indonesia etc. The British capitalised on its location in 1819, building on it and entrenching Singapore's regional role as an international hub in Asia.

During WW2, European rubber businesses were churning out 50% of the world's rubber from Malaya and exporting it to N America through Singapore. Rubber itself came from Brazil, but an enlightened scientist first tested rubber's potential in the Singapore Botanic Gardens, saw that it was good, and soon large chunks of the Peninsula became rubber plantations.

Of course very much the same functions are going on today, its just that its now fashionable to use the term Global City. But I like yesteryear terms like emporium and entrepot


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Anyway time for a picture lah 

Panorama by Cliff ---------------------------------------->>>>











_If I were in the shoes of Sang Nila Utama today...._


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

RafflesCity, the picture you posted reminds me of the times I've been changing plane at singapore airport changi. From plane I saw all those huge vessels enlighted in the night. In the background the cityscape. That was so f***ing beautiful!! Its hard to describe...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

VicFontaine said:


> RafflesCity, the picture you posted reminds me of the times I've been changing plane at singapore airport changi. From plane I saw all those huge vessels enlighted in the night. In the background the cityscape. That was so f***ing beautiful!! Its hard to describe...


Oh I've never seen the night view of what you describe, but the day view yes.

Here is an aerial I shot:









Taken by aloyteo:










Taken by Jace.
The busiest harbour in the world.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I am happy to see that many people see singapore as a world city. As the small country slowly pick itself up after the economic crisis, I really hope that we can keep with the pace , since many countries are really changing rapidly at such great speeds.
I think singapore is really a complete world city after we have our IRs, and that will surely add to the vibrancy of the country. I still think however that culture and tradition is the most important for a country to survive. If you have no culture in the country, its as good as you are drinking an empty coconut without juice.


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> Anyway time for a picture lah
> 
> Panorama by Cliff ---------------------------------------->>>>
> 
> ...


This is Awesome and very inspiring.

Thanks RafflesCity and Cliff


----------

